

High (and I mean really high) res images - jgamman
http://www.gigapan.org/

======
jgamman
someone lost their cellphone and is offering $20 reward in this forest shot:
<http://www.gigapan.org/gigapans/64101/>

(zoom right down the path, last tree on the right)

